# صور للبابا كيرلس من تصميمى ... 3



## ++sameh++ (2 أبريل 2006)

*صور للبابا كيرلس من تصميمى ... 3*

مستنى رأيكم فى الصورة ديه


----------



## ميرنا (2 أبريل 2006)

*يخرب هقلك يموحه اى يبنى فنان يبنى فنان*


----------



## +Dream+ (2 أبريل 2006)

*صورة جميله جدا يا سامح *
*ربنا يباركك و مستنيين صور تانى*


----------



## pola (3 أبريل 2006)

صورة جميلة جدا يا سامح
دائما مجننا بصورك


----------



## ++sameh++ (15 أبريل 2006)

> *يخرب هقلك يموحه اى يبنى فنان يبنى فنان*


 

*ميرسى يا ميرنا ، ديه شهادة من أخت غالية أعتز ليها جداً ، ربنا يخليكى*


----------



## ++sameh++ (15 أبريل 2006)

> *صورة جميله جدا يا سامح *
> *ربنا يباركك و مستنيين صور تانى*


 
*ميرسى يا دريم ، بجد بجد كلماتك بتشجعنى دايماً ، وانشاء الله هاعمل حاجات تانى ويا رب كلهم يعجبوكى ويجبوا كل أخواتى فى المنتدى .*


----------



## ++sameh++ (15 أبريل 2006)

> صورة جميلة جدا يا سامح
> دائما مجننا بصورك


 
*ميرسى يا بولا ، وانت برضة دايماً بتجننا بمواضيعك الحلوة ، ربنا معاك .*


----------



## انطونيوس+ (8 يونيو 2006)

هايل  جدا......................وارجو المشاركه معى واريد ردك


----------



## ><)))))*> (8 يونيو 2006)

*فنان انت بجد فنان:smil7:  ربنا يباركك يا سامح*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يونيو 2006)

*صورة جميلة اوي يا سموحه

ايه الفن ده بس

لازم تعقدنااااا*


----------



## bolbol111 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

صورة حلوة خالص يارب يكون فيه مزيد من صور البابا كيرلس


----------



## magedzahy (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صور للبابا كيرلس من تصميمى ... 3*

صورة حلوة 


                              تعيش وتصمم


----------

